# Top 10 List of country's,cities you want to visit in ASIA/MIDDLE EAST



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

1 - Hong Kong
2 - Tokyo
3 - Bangkok
4 - Shanghi
5 - Kathmandu
6 - Beirut
7 - San'a, Yemen
8 - Istanbul
9 - Manila
10 - Seoul


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

- Istanbul, Turkey
- Tokyo, Japan
- Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia
- Male, Maldives
- Dubai, Emirates
- Hong-Kong, China
- Jerusalem, Palestine
- Singapore, Singapore
- Shanghai, China 
- Agra, India

and countries:

- India
- Indonesia
- China
- Malaysia
- Japan
- Turkey
- Syria
- Yemen
- Pakistan
- Vietnam


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

according to today's idea...
1- Tokyo, Japan
2- Macau, China
3- New Delhi, India
4- Petra, Jordan
5- Male, Maldives
6- Trincomalee, Sri Lanka
7- Bangkok, Thailand
8- Lhasa, Tibet
9- Goa, India
10- Istambul, Turkey

I would say Seoul, but scared to see people eating dogs.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> 1 - Hong Kong
> 2 - Tokyo
> 3 - Bangkok
> 4 - Shanghi
> ...


manila and kathmandu seem good ideas!


----------



## taseer121 (Aug 10, 2008)

1 - Dubai
2 - Singapore
3 - Lahore, Pakistan
4 - Shanghi
5 - Korakoram/Saif ul Malook, Pakistan
6 - Egypt
7 - Iran
8 - Istanbul
9 - New York
10 - Malaysia


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ New York isn't in the middle east or Asia

My list:

- Beijing (and the rest of China)
- Jerusalem
- Tokyo
- Bangkok
- Kazakhstan
- Lucknow (maybe, cuz Pakistanis who lose their passport in India come back in coffins)


----------



## taseer121 (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ sorry, I obviously didn't read the topic carefully but ur last sentence is very true.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Only places I haven't been to...10 countries instead of cities 

-Japan: Tokyo, Kyoto, Osaka, Hiroshima, + more (going next summer )
-China: Beijing, Lhasa, Hong Kong, Xi'an, Guangzhou, Kaifeng, + more
-India: Jaipur (+more Rajasthan), Lucknow, Kochi, Chennai, Madurai, Kolkata, + more
-Thailand: Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Pattaya + a bunch of historical cities
-Cambodia: Phnom Penh, Angkor
-Malaysia: Kuala Lampur
-Indonesia: Jakarta, Megelang
-Syria: Damascus
-Iran: Tehran, Isfahan, Mashhad
-Pakistan: Lahore, Karachi, Peshawar



brightside. said:


> - Lucknow (maybe, cuz Pakistanis who lose their passport in India come back in coffins)


Usually they don't plan to come back anyway, so its alright:lol:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Mahratta said:


> Usually they don't plan to come back anyway, so its alright:lol:


What do you mean?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

brightside. said:


> What do you mean?


Think: sweeping generalization. Savvy?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

1.Japan- Kyoto, Tokyo, Nagoya
2.U.A.E- Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah
3. Turkey- Istanbul, Ankara, Kapadokya
4.India- Agra, Jaipur, Udaipur
5.Malaysia (want to visit again!)- Kuala Lumpur, Georgetown
6.China- Beiijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong
7.Vietnam- Ha Long Bay, Saigon
8. Iran- Esfahan, Tehran, Qom
9. Nepal- Katmandu, Mt. Everest
10. Pakistan- Lahore, Islamabad, Peshawar


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I think many gay travelers would find Tel Aviv a very comfortable and interesting destination for summer trips / winter experiences... 

I'd very much like to visit Istanbul, Beirut & Tokyo... and of course Thailand again


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure straight travelers would like it, too. 

I need to see some of east Asia.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

outside of china:
tokyo, seoul,bankok,dubai,islamberg,singapore, north korea, shibam, 吴哥窑(don't know it's english name)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> islamberg


That's a new one.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Mahratta said:


> That's a new one.


i think he means islamabad:lol:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Hong Kong,China
Shanghai, China
Beijing, China
Tokyo, Japan
Katmaandu, Nepal
Istanbul, Turkey
Moscow, Russia
Agra, India
Darjeeling, India
Calcutta, India


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

TEHR_IR said:


> where is Kashgar? xD





MikaGe said:


> 6. Lhasa/Tibet (now China? ...


Kashgar is a town of China,Lhasa is a city of China.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lhasa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600323


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

istanbul belongs europe


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

Deanb said:


> I think many gay travelers would find Tel Aviv a very comfortable and interesting destination for summer trips / winter experiences...
> 
> I'd very much like to visit Istanbul, Beirut & Tokyo... and of course Thailand again


manila is gay friendly country. it's more gay than bangkok.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ how bout the entire country! well.. at least my town's part.


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> Here you can give a list about country's you wish to visit one day in Asia or the Middle East mine are:
> 
> 1: Malaysia,Kuala Lumpur
> 2: Iran, Isfahan
> ...


so, do remember to apply for a Tibet visa before u visit Lhasa! :lol:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^damn!!! xD


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

1.Dubai
2.Singapore
3.Doha
4.Tokyo
5.Beirut
6.Tel Aviv
7.Mumbai
8.Hong Kong
9.Kuala Lumpur
10.Seoul


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

1.Cairo
2.Jerusalem
3.Damascus
4.Sri Lanka
5.India
6.Istanbul
7.Vietnam
8.Beijing
9.Iran ( when there will be a change in regime )
10.South Lebanon and Akkar


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^ Tehran,good choise Puket is also very intresting espacially the beaches!


That's right my friend, I just love the Middle East gastronomy.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Ramazzotti said:


> 1.Cairo
> 2.Jerusalem
> 3.Damascus
> 4.Sri Lanka
> ...


ow if you want a change than you must wait very long I think


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Mahratta said:


> Only places I haven't been to...10 countries instead of cities
> 
> -Indonesia: Jakarta, Megelang


Magelang, quite interesting, let me guess the reason, Borobudur Temple? 

You should visit Indonesia's other cities too... Semarang and Yogyakarta which are close to Magelang are recommended.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Among all Asian countries I've been, here are my favourites

Yemen - defintiely the most exciting country in all my travels

Thailand - my 2nd pick in Asia, Thailand is soo fascinating great vistas great food great beaches, great culture

Oman- the country I'd like to live in, with the *highest* standard of living in entire Asia ( no joke! ), the most comfortable and luxurious country one could ever imagine. 

Japan- totally out of this world, the country which embraces perfectionism in everything , things are very systematic and organized.

Bangladesh - the country with the nicest and big-hearted people, most of my closest friends are Bangladeshis ,


----------



## nidoken (Sep 20, 2008)

1/ Nepal
2/ Japan
3/ China
4/ Hongkong
5/ Dubai
6/ Thailand
7/ Cambodia
8/ Laos
9/ Vietnam
10/ India


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Make your decision now, come and visit LAMPUNG - INDONESIA 

http://www.visitlampung2009.com/


----------



## nidoken (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually, I only want to conquer the Himalaya mountain and don't want to go to others because I can see everywhere in the world everyday. They make me boring to go to anywhere.
Simply type one or more search terms into the search box, you can find everything about places to visit.
So I'm very boring to travel anywhere.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^looks very niceee!


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

1.Tokyo, Japan
2.Dubai, U.A.E
3.Shanghai, China
4.Tel Aviv, Israel
5.Jerusalem, Israel
6.Beirut, Lebanon
7.Kuala lumpur, Malaysia
8.Esfahan, Iran
9.Goa, India
10.Pyongyang, North Korea


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

Tokyo
Singapore
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Beijing
Katmandu
Male- Maldives
Delhi
Tel Aviv
Lhasa


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

A couple of Asian places I'd still like to visit:
- Beirut
- Petra: was sooo close this summer, but unfortunately ran out of time  
- Ramallah/Jericho/Jenin/Nablus: after having visited Bethlehem and Hebron last summer, I'd love to do a full tour of the West Bank
- Shanghai/Chongqing/Guangzhou
- Hanoi/Hue
- Seoul
- Vladivostok


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Tehran,
Muscat,
Male,
San'aa,
TelAviv,
Doha,
Kuwait,
Jeddah,
Jakarta,
Vladivostok


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

nidoken said:


> 1/ Nepal
> 2/ Japan
> 3/ China
> 4/ Hongkong
> ...


Cities? you mixed them up with countries


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

TOKYO, japan
SAPPORO, japan
JERUSALEM, palestine
SINGAPORE*, singapore
ISFAHAN, iran
SEOUL, south korea
SHENZHEN, china
AGRA, india
HONG KONG*, china
CAIRO*, egypt

*been there before


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tokyo,Japan
Singapoure,Singapoure
Phuket,Thailand
Hong Kong
Beirut,Lebanon
Tehran,Iran
Mumbai,India
Macao,China
Ankara,Turkey
Cairo,Egypt (again)


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> Tokyo,Japan
> Singapoure,Singapoure
> Phuket,Thailand
> Hong Kong
> ...


glad to see an Israeli who want's visit Iran, I have a question can Iranians visit Israel or is it not allowed?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

TEHR_IR said:


> glad to see an Israeli who want's visit Iran, I have a question can Iranians visit Israel or is it not allowed?


lol...many of Israelis would like to visit it!
(I wanted to take EU passport and to go to Iran and Lebanon those countries are very attractive to me)

no,Iranians are not allowed...just if they have a special reason just like a 10 y.old child who had a surgery in Israel


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> lol...many of Israelis would like to visit it!
> (I wanted to take EU passport and to go to Iran and Lebanon those countries are very attractive to me)
> 
> no,Iranians are not allowed...just if they have a special reason just like a 10 y.old child who had a surgery in Israel


Hmmm beceause there live many Iranian jews and other jews from israel in Iran , from the shah time, It's sad that Iranians can't visit Israel and Israeli's not Iran 
I think also EU pass is the best xD


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

TEHR_IR said:


> Hmmm beceause there live many Iranian jews and other jews from israel in Iran , from the shah time, It's sad that Iranians can't visit Israel and Israeli's not Iran
> I think also EU pass is the best xD


nah not just cuz of that,Iran is a forbidden and its just interesting country!
Actually me pretty in love with Iran as a country!amazing landscapes,great people,nice girls,stylish people,pretty nice architecture,bad president


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> nah not just cuz of that,Iran is a forbidden and its just interesting country!
> Actually me pretty in love with Iran as a country!amazing landscapes,great people,nice girls,stylish people,pretty nice architecture,bad president


bad political system you mean xD don't worry just hope it will change in the coming 100years if it don't take longer xD but yes we have an amazing nature, but Israel has amazing beaches xD


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nah,I hope in this elections there will be a change in Iranian gov.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

1. Beirut | Lebanon
2. Jerusalem | Israel
3. Tel Aviv | Israel
4. Damascus | Syria
5. Tokio | Japan
6. Baghdad | Iraq
7. Mumbai | India
8. Beijing | China
9. Hong Kong | China
10. Kuala Lumpur | Malaysia

^^


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Baghdad very intresting


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

TOP 5 *I'VE BEEN TO*:
-Tokyo, Japan
-Hong Kong, China
-Pattaya, Thailand
-Kyoto, Japan
-Dhaka, Bangladesh

TOP 5 *I WANT TO GO*:
-Chongqing, China
-Xi'an, China
-Tehran, Iran
-Dubai, UAE
-Bali, Indonesia


----------



## yudz83 (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Mekkah, baitl ka'bah, Saudi Arabia (Hajj)
2. Madinah, Saudi Arabia (Hajj)
3. Tokyo, Japan
4. Great Walls, China
5. Istanbul, Turky
6. Palestine 
7. Nagoya, Japan (visit once more)
8. Hongkong
9. Dubai
10. many beautiful nature sceneries in Asia wannabe


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

> lol...many of Israelis would like to visit it!
> (I wanted to take EU passport and to go to Iran and Lebanon those countries are very attractive to me)
> 
> no,Iranians are not allowed...just if they have a special reason just like a 10 y.old child who had a surgery in Israel


Really? I thought many Israelis might have a negative impression of Iran, because of the government. But yes the president is crazy, but even if he is voted out in 2009 I don't think it will change much, because the unelected people hold most of the power.

But you have an EU passport also? Hopefully one day Israel and Iran have good relations and can visit each others countries like before. I think you will like it. Tehran is a very fun city and there's 22 Synagogues/Jewish hospitals/etc. Also nice girls (and boys  )!

I really want to visit Isreal also, it's one of my favorite countries.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my mother is lithuanian so I can get EU passport whenever I want


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Any city of Japan!


----------



## musa90 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tokyo, Japan
Shanghai, China
Hong Kong, China
Beijing, China
Jakarta, Indonesia
Mumbai, India
Chennai, India
Karachi, Pakistan
Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Tehran, Iran


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Not true Iran has the highest population of Jews of Israeli ancestory outside of Israel in the Middle East. My friend is Persian and is Jewish Israel decent he can go to Iran with a special paper document that is given from Iranian government he travels via Turkey, apparently many go as many lived in Iran during the Shah times and have stayed. I dont think that Israeli's can go to Iran though, although having said that can they go to the u.a.e?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

we're not allowed to go to most of arab/muslim countries
but most of Israelis have more than 1 passport


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

i love to see baghdad. i wish that the garden of babylon still exists :lol:


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's mine

1.Hong kong /china
2.Seoul / S.Korea
3.Tokyo / Japan
4.Bangkok/ Thailand - not at thís time 
5.Beijing, ShangHai/China
6.Dubai /UAE
7.Singapore
8.Bali /Indonesia
9.Cairo/Egypt
10.idk ,mayb some where in China


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^yes i heard about the protests on bankok airport :s the only flight that had the permission to fly was Iran air beceause they took 460 thai muslims to hajj but wathever Bankok is beautiful  I like more Balinice beaches!


----------

